# Thirsties or Bummis?



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been pricing diapers and am wondering what your opinions are... I'm going with prefolds for the most part. If you've used cloth diapers before did you prefer the Bummis brand covers or the Thirsties. These are the ones I see the most of, and actually found a pretty good package deal that comes with Bummis covers. What do you guys think?


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

This will probably get moved to diapering









I love the Thirsties covers. The leg gussets rule and they fit a large size range.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Diapering. njbeachgirl, you must be psychic!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I asked a friend of mine the same thing, and she preferred Bummis over Thirsties, even though it didn't have gussets. She said if they fit right, they protect better than covers with gussets. I think I may try both.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I like them both, the thirsties leg gussets are good at night....but they are both really good.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you have a chubby-legged baby (Bummis) or skinny (Thirsties)? I actually have both in my stash and used something different at each stage with DS and DD.

FWIW, I wouldn't buy as part of a package if you are going with prefolds and covers. The ones I have seen are over priced. Check out the Thirsties outlet, diaperswappers, an MDC co-op or somewhere else to get the same thing for much less.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

This is our first baby and I'm going to get a few of each. From everything I've read, fit seems to depend a lot on your individual baby-- so I figured I'd get a few Thirsties and Bummis (since they seem to be the best reviewed) and see what works best when our little one gets here.


----------



## Mrs.Oz (Mar 20, 2008)

I used the Bummi Super Brites for a short while (they have gussets like Thirsties) but I had bad pilling issues with the edging on all of them. I use the Whisper Pants now, and even though the edge material seems to be the same, I don't have the pilling issue







. A few other mamas had the pilling problem too with the Brites, but some didn't. I think it may depend on the intensity of the agitator in your washing machine if you have a top loader. Just a head's up, I guess. I don't recall reading about pilling issues on any other Bummi cover.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Glad to see this. I tend to have skinny legged babes. I've had great luck with proraps covers and have some for my new baby, but am thinking of getting some thirsties for a little variety.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I love thirsties covers for my skinny baby. I have 2 bummies and they j ust don't fit him as well. The bummies super brites fit okay though.

The first run or 2 of the superbrites had pilling issues. I wrote bummies and they sent me new covers to test and fill out a survy with . I don't know if they are still testing, but the ones they sent me are much better than the ones I bought.


----------



## LawrenceDoula (May 2, 2007)

I used Thirsties on my (now almost 4 year old!) daughter, but when my chunky monkey boy came along 8 months ago I had to dig out my old Bummis. Both work great, but I agree that the Thirsties are good for thinner babies and the Bummis are good for chunkier babies. Thirsties also run bigger in my opinion.

I think having a few of each is a great plan.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Bummis Bummis Bummis. They hold up sooooo much better. My thirsties are falling apart.


----------



## ibusymomto5 (Jan 29, 2003)

I like Bummis better for a few reasons.

They hold up better to repeated washings.

They work better for trifolding, since they don't have the slick inner. I don't like the slick inner against baby's skin; makes them feel clammy.

The velcro strip on Bummis never bothers my baby's tummy. Occasionally the velcro on the Thirsties does.

All that said, I like Thirsties too... just not as much as Bummis


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

Bummis Super Brites have leg gussets... designed to fit better for skinny babies.


----------



## momtocuteboys (Jan 25, 2006)

We have used both and definitely prefer Thirsties for the fit and the fact that they don't retain smells as much as the Bummis.


----------



## kermittfrog (Sep 25, 2008)

i actually have both a thirsties and a bummi superbrite and love both of them they are my 2 main covers that i alternate, they are both a size small and my lo is now 24 inches and about 14 lbs with lots of thigh chunk, and they both fit well still, at one point the bummi waist velcro was rolling and rubbing his belly but that only lasted a few days, i either trifold GMD yellow or snappi with a cottonbabies/BG3 newborn doubler and i never had a problem with fit, i am going to buy both again as i size up in a few weeks ,


----------



## Aries1985 (Feb 29, 2008)

I have the Bummi Super Whisper Wrap, Thirsties, and a super Brite. In the beginning, I was all about thirsties, now that she's thisclose to growing out of the x-small thirsties, I'm loving the Bummis.


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Bummis leaked badly for us, and I'm not a first time cloth diaper user. I've cloth diapered 4 kids. They did not work well overnight, leaked out of the legs, and it was not an issue of fit either, lol, my little dude was super super super chunk boy, lol

I would not get a lot of those if I were you until you are sure you really like them.

Prowraps admittedly I loved. I know they are cheap, but seriously they could hold back a flood!!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I really like the BSWW and they seem really tough but I find myself reaching for the Thirsties more often. They are just really lightweight and not bulky.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I like Bummis about ten million bazillion times more than I like Thirsties. Bummis fit dd better AND are more leakproof.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat* 
I like Bummis about ten million bazillion times more than I like Thirsties. Bummis fit dd better AND are more leakproof.









:


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I *heart* my thirsties and bsww do not work for us at all right now.
with dd, we used a bsww in large size and it was okay, but i tried them with ds, and NO. Didnt work at all.
my small thristies for DS are the BOMB! So trim, so perfect. love.
Love.
thirsties love.


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

I would definitely get a couple of each to try. Your baby may even fit both well at different times. My 5 week old fits nicely in both the small BSWW and Thirsties although I can tell she will grow out of the BSWW a lot sooner. The medium BSWW's fit a LONG time though. My 27 month old still fits nicely in them!


----------

